

Ubuntu for Smartphones: What it Means for You - rhufnagel
http://www.foxbusiness.com/technology/2013/01/04/ubuntu-for-smartphones-what-it-means-for/

======
27182818284
The only success I can reasonably see for this Ubuntu for Smartphones is
outside the US.

